# Do any MTB parks rival Whistler?



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Every year we head to Whistler (and a little North Shore primer, of course) for amazing adventures. Are there any mountain bike parks out there that rival this mecca?


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I've heard Snowshoe is good... They have the Monster Park there.. but dunno


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Kirkwood's bike park is definitely leaps and bounds ahead of Whistler. It is the nicest place ever. Northstar isn't too far behind Kirkwood, either. Sooo sick.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

That's at Lake-Tahoe right? South lake tahoe
I was there about a week ago lol (skiing)


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Kirkwood? Is this a new addition or something? Hard to imagine something being 'leaps and bounds' ahead of Whistler. Does it have ladders, drops, and miles upon miles of technical ST? (have you been to Whistler?) People seem to talk about North Star but never heard anyone mention Kirkwood...STOKED.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

matt said:


> Kirkwood's bike park is definitely leaps and bounds ahead of Whistler. It is the nicest place ever. Northstar isn't too far behind Kirkwood, either. Sooo sick.


I haven't been to Kirkwood, so I can't comment on it. I have been to both N* and Whistler many times and N* isn't even close to Whistler IMO. :skep:


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

I liked Silver Star in Vernon BC better than Whister when i went there. The hill isn't barely as busy has runs similar to a-line and has north shore stunts and every thing Whister has except in a smaller package.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd love to hear from someone that's been to both Whistler and Snowshoe? Doubt hardly anyone has though?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, I've been to Whistler, as well as Nelson and a few other places in between CA and BC that are super wicked awesome.

Unfortunately, Kirkwood is not one of them. That place sucks, and Northstar isn't anywhere near Whistler. I was being sarcastic. Sorry guys. :eekster:


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

CPX baby. u just can not compete w/ our amazing 50feet of vertical drop and 200yard long runs, yes tahts right 200 YARDS:eekster: we got North Shore stuff, we got rocky DHs, we got DJ's and a DS course and even i tight sk8park that fits just barly 5 riders, so ur almost guaranty to have almost the whole place to ur self and no long lines for the tight fire road taht u get to walk up to the top of teh hill on. Whistler, pfff i spit on Whistler, it just simplay cant compare to siclyness of CPX. and on top off all that u get to smell the sweet aroma of the Juliet area waste dump that is strategically placed right near the trails so u don’t smell from all the sweating u do when ripping up the gnar


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

If kirkwood is all as good as you make it out to be, I may try to go up there this summer.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> If kirkwood is all as good as you make it out to be, I may try to go up there this summer.


Kirkweed is 20 times better than Whistler.


----------



## jpk1080 (Sep 11, 2006)

i'm from nc and have visited both whistler and snowshoe. obvioulsy the skiing in whistler is much better, and i'd have to say, i enjoyed whistler much more. monster park has a variety of stuff thrown into a concentrated package meaning they lack in the techincal single track that whistler has. it seems like whistler gives you more options and suits more riding styles i think. monster park is a close second, but i'd still put whistler on top.


----------



## freerider33 (Nov 14, 2005)

*parks........*

I plan on riding Snowshoe ,also Diablo in N.J i heard i good. 
Whistler is way far away from TN.......................


----------



## King Gull (Oct 2, 2006)

doesn't snowshoe tear down monster park after the comp is done? A freind of mine went to that this year, said it was sick. We had the first monster park at marquette mtn and left it up all summer for the locals to shred. We dont have a bike park at the moment but plans are up for an a line style trail. If it goes down pics will be posted.


----------



## andreee (Jan 5, 2007)

everyone in VA tells me snowshoe is sick. going to whistler is a lil far from here lol.


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> CPX baby. u just can not compete w/ our amazing 50feet of vertical drop and 200yard long runs, yes tahts right 200 YARDS:eekster: we got North Shore stuff, we got rocky DHs, we got DJ's and a DS course and even i tight sk8park that fits just barly 5 riders, so ur almost guaranty to have almost the whole place to ur self and no long lines for the tight fire road taht u get to walk up to the top of teh hill on. Whistler, pfff i spit on Whistler, it just simplay cant compare to siclyness of CPX. and on top off all that u get to smell the sweet aroma of the Juliet area waste dump that is strategically placed right near the trails so u don't smell from all the sweating u do when ripping up the gnar


Yup, don't mess with the midwest!

Chip


----------



## Biker75 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Where from?*



squashyo said:


> Every year we head to Whistler (and a little North Shore primer, of course) for amazing adventures. Are there any mountain bike parks out there that rival this mecca?


Squash,

where do you call home? If you live on the W.Coast & you drive to whistler, check out Blacrock: www.Brmba.org

No whistler, but a GREAT 1/2 day or full day stop on the way.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Biker 57 (Blacrock: www.Brmba.org)

Thanks for the tip. I am in Santa Cruz, CA and I think you are talking Oregon. I'll put it on the list for sure. If you're ever down this way, we'll show you some tasty trails as well.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

You might want to look around for some good trails that arent part of any park system. I havent been to any bike parks or anything but i have ridden with people who have and they seem to like the local freeride trails a little better. This is being compared to Diablo.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nope

not snowshoe, keystone, mammoth, N*...not anywhere

whistler is in a class by itself


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

King Gull,
Snowshoe does indeed tear down the Monster Park course after each event. But what I feel most mean to be speaking of isn't the Monster Park course which is only temporary and right in the middle of a ski slope but the actual freeride Bike Park that encompasses a very large portion of the eastern slope of the mountain. That stays intact in the woods all year long and is basically nothing but technical singletrack and stunts.


----------



## SDHUCKSTER (Oct 1, 2005)

no...definately not, in my opinion at least it doesn't get any better then dirt merchant, crabapple, a- line, garbanzo...oh yeah heaven on downhill bikes.


----------



## Mega T (Aug 15, 2005)

Secace said:


> the actual freeride Bike Park that encompasses a very large portion of the eastern slope of the mountain. That stays intact in the woods all year long and is basically nothing but technical singletrack and stunts.


Is the freeride bike park on the lift or the shuttle side of the mountain? Went to snowshoe 2 years ago, but the lift side was a mess from a few days of rain. Is there a lot of new stuff there since '05?


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Both sides have lifts but in terms of which are operational most of the time for bikes, the Bike Park is on the back side of the resort on the bike shop side serviced by the Ballhooter lift. I'd guess about 6-7 new routes were cut off existing trails in the Bike Park for the '06 season.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mega T said:


> Is the freeride bike park on the lift or the shuttle side of the mountain? Went to snowshoe 2 years ago, but the lift side was a mess from a few days of rain. Is there a lot of new stuff there since '05?


off to the left on the lift side was the freeride park....they usually close the area off....


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

It aint no bike park but I call it Mecca.....

Virgin UT....

I've been to Whistler and I do make annual sabbathicals up there. But Virgin is a place on its own. Most big name videos have a Virgin feature on there. Some of the sickest riding in the world. It is the birth place for much of freeriding. Plus you get to hike a bike all day long.

Vrigin---Only for the creative minded and well hung.


----------



## ratmfreak99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Gotta give a shot out to colorado - keystone.
you can not complain about a 7.5 minute race course (yes pro time).
As far a bike parks go I am sure it will be in the near futrue. But the tables that stretch 25+ and the drops that can let you fall 30+. We got the gnar rocks here to. 
But I will be taking my first summmer trip to the BIG W. So any siggestion.. Would like to fly but PM and convince me other wise. Any one see problems in mid august.
Thanks for the thread.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

SDHUCKSTER said:


> no...definately not, in my opinion at least it doesn't get any better then dirt merchant, crabapple, a- line, garbanzo...oh yeah heaven on downhill bikes.


some of the BC locals sure seem to like sun peaks and silverstar almost as much as whistler. maybe some of the big euro resorts. i LOVE whistler but might even like the north shore even more (alot more technical that whistler)


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

wyrm said:


> It aint no bike park but I call it Mecca.....
> 
> Virgin UT....
> 
> ...


comparing virgin to whistler, nows that's a good laugh! lets see huge vert, LONG technical singletrack descents, 3k of trails filled with tabletops, ladders, rollers, etc. maybe i am clueless about virgin, please tell me more of what they have? i know stuff like grafton, flying monkey, gooseberry, red bull site. what else?


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

dft- 

Have you been to Virgin??? If you only know Virgin from name and videos that is not enough. Sorry... trying to be nice and understand your point. I agree that Virgin doesn't have long DH runs.... or NS... or a chair lift...... that is why I put in "aint no bike park."

This is what Virgin has to offer: progression, imagination, humility, flow and the list goes on. Virgin is totally rider dependant.... if you don't bring any of the following your level of enjoyment decreases: well built bike, skills, mindset, imagination, nuts, and shovel. When you show up to V you bring your A game... but be ready to back down. 

BUT there is no comparing... two totally different disciplines. That is why I still make my annual Whistler voyage.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

wyrm said:


> dft-
> 
> Have you been to Virgin??? If you only know Virgin from name and videos that is not enough. Sorry... trying to be nice and understand your point. I agree that Virgin doesn't have long DH runs.... or NS... or a chair lift...... that is why I put in "aint no bike park."
> 
> ...


like i said, i could be missing alot of the local "secret" stuff. i've been there 2-3 times and hit the trails i mentioned. i'm not bagging on it, i just like larger vertical technical trails, the stuff i have ridden there is pretty short. (but some good stuff). to me just one (of the 8 or so) mountians on the north shore is by itself better than so man yof the so called meccas out there. (just my opinion)


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess you're just not that rider required at Virgin.....


----------



## Biker75 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Yep, Oregon*



squashyo said:


> Biker 57 (Blacrock: www.Brmba.org)
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I am in Santa Cruz, CA and I think you are talking Oregon. I'll put it on the list for sure. If you're ever down this way, we'll show you some tasty trails as well.


Squashyo,

Blackrock is in Western Oregon, just a bit off I-5, about 40 minutes west of Salem...If you guys plan on stopping, post on the BRMBA website & you'll be sure to have some locals show you around-the local scene is totally into getting the word out on this place. But it isn't too hard to figure out on your own..good maps available at the trailhead or at Santiam bikes in Salem & Dallas www.santiambicycle.com.

I am really jonzin' for a bike ride that doesn't involve slipping around snot-slcik corners and sliding off skinnies right now. Oregon doesn't dry out til March/April if were lucky...I may take you up on getting some Norcal riding in (SC is North, right?)


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Whistler is head and shoulders above anything in north america. The only other place that comes to mind is Morzine in France. But that's a farther drive for most people on this board.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

i havent been to whistler, but i have been to snowshoe and diablo is my home mountain. im prety sure whistler is better then both combined. to be fair, snowshoe has long DH trails and lots of gnarly shore, and diablo is str8 up east coast rocks and has super fun jump lines. if i would have to choose an alternate trip destination, id prob go for a weekend at snowshoe...we had so much fun when we went to see monster park, we even stayed an extra day.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Whistler is head and shoulders above anything in north america. The only other place that comes to mind is Morzine in France. But that's a farther drive for most people on this board.


Woo, I was gonna say Morzine/Les Gets area as well......we went there for our honeymoon in August.

The trails in the area were fun and the amount of terrain is insane, but the trail construction and maintenance there were pretty sad. In all fairness, we had some crazy rain while I was there, but I learned the true definition of brake bumps when riding in the Portes du Soleil region. The trail crews in Whistler have really taken their cues from the shore and those trails hold up so much better to heavy traffic and bad weather. Of course, there's also mucho rock to help with that.

Still, nothing cooler than starting the day in France, eating lunch in Switzerland and then having beers in the afternoon back in France. I'd highly recommend that area.

EBX


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm jealous.......I've got to get out there before I get too old. Just taking a sturdy xc bike and doing all the interconnecting routes between the big ski areas looks so fun.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

matt said:


> Kirkwood's bike park is definitely leaps and bounds ahead of Whistler. It is the nicest place ever. Northstar isn't too far behind Kirkwood, either. Sooo sick.


I prey to god you are joking


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)

i went to kirkwood in the summer of 06 and it was horrible, it was basically just normal, easy singletrack, not really worth spending any money on, northstar is awsum though, really good trails there


----------



## Salami (Jan 13, 2004)

blackagness said:


> I'd love to hear from someone that's been to both Whistler and Snowshoe? Doubt hardly anyone has though?


I have rode Whistler and Snowshoe. To be fair I rode Snowshoe in 2004 and they have done a lot of work on the Western side since I was there. Snowshoe was a ton of fun but didn't even come close to equalling Whistler in the quality, variety, amount of trails, and atmosphere of Whistler. If both areas where relatively similar to get to in costs, Whistler would win everytime.

On the flip side depending on where one lives and costs to get there can change ones perspective a bit. For example, I am now a five hour drive from Snowshoe and will be spending quite a bit of time there as I can get there quickly, cheap, and often.

I will go back to Whistler again, hopefully next year.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Thank You!*



ratmfreak99 said:


> Gotta give a shot out to colorado - keystone.
> you can not complain about a 7.5 minute race course (yes pro time).
> As far a bike parks go I am sure it will be in the near futrue. But the tables that stretch 25+ and the drops that can let you fall 30+. We got the gnar rocks here to.
> But I will be taking my first summmer trip to the BIG W. So any siggestion.. Would like to fly but PM and convince me other wise. Any one see problems in mid august.
> Thanks for the thread.


I couldn't believe no one mentioned Keystone. I haven't ridden there yet, but it sure looks great. From what I've seen in photos, it could be the best thing in the US. I've ridden Whistler a few times and I don't think anything compares. But that doesn't mean there isn't lots of other good stuff worth visiting and exploring. Northstar is great, Bootleg is great, Deer Valley is super fun, Brian Head is fun...

But Whistler is the mecca, for sure.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

ratmfreak99 said:


> Gotta give a shot out to colorado - keystone.
> you can not complain about a 7.5 minute race course (yes pro time).
> As far a bike parks go I am sure it will be in the near futrue. But the tables that stretch 25+ and the drops that can let you fall 30+. We got the gnar rocks here to.
> But I will be taking my first summmer trip to the BIG W. So any siggestion.. Would like to fly but PM and convince me other wise. Any one see problems in mid august.
> Thanks for the thread.


Sounds like a lot of fun but...Whistler as a 14+ minutes race course (yes pro time) and according to my math it's double pleasure. Since I'm 25 minutes from Whistler I think I'll stay in my area...

I have friends coming all over from Switzerland every summer to ride Whistler, they say LesGets is pretty damn fun but it aint no Whistler..

I'm sure there is a LOT of really cool places in the world but the point is: Do any MTB parks rival Whistler...I doubt it. Just look at the amount of pros living and riding there at the same time, I don't think there's any other place in the world like it.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I have been to Snowshoe WV, Diablo NJ and Windrock in TN. All of these places are very fun. 

Snowshoe by far has the most terrain, and I really like the Western Territorry for bombing DH runs. They have added quite a bit to the Western Territory in the last year or so. The western territory has an elevation change of about 1500ft. The basin side is mostly freeride trails, and they have some challenging stuff built up in there. The elevation change on this side is around 600ft. Here are the bad things about Snowshoe. You need to come on either a holiday or event weekend or you will have to ride a shuttle bus up from the Western Territory, and the shuttle only comes once every 30min or 1hour if they are not busy. The basin side freeride trails are too short. You basically have to ride down a fire road and then choose one of several trails. That trail is usually totally rutted out from people dragging their brakes. Then finally you get to the ladder bridges and skinnys. After you make it through these you pop back out on the fire road and head to the lift. So on the basin side you only get to do 1-2 cool things per run. My advice is come on a race weekend and enter the race for $50. You get 2 days of riding included with the race fee, and they will have both lifts running.

Windrock TN (Near Knoxville) has been built up by a group of hardcore riders on land managed by a coal company. The coal company provides the land for recreation and a land use fee of $20/day applies. These are expert DH oriented trails and there are some FR skinnys and ladder bridges/drops thrown in. Windrock has an elevation change of about 2300ft. You really need to be on your game here, and bring plenty of spare parts. Also there is no lift so you'll have to bring a pick-up truck for shuttles. But this place is an absolute blast. I would definitely say this place is more thrilling than Snowshoe just from a riding standpoint. There are no sissy lines at Windrock, and there are plenty of spots on the trails where you have to clear 6-15ft gaps. Lets just say after a weekend at Windrock, Snowshoe became a lot easier.

Now Diablo I will rate it as the most fun/hour that you can have. The place isn't really that big, but they have worked alot on cramming alot of fun stuff into the space they have. They have stuff that neither WR or SS have. They have some big drops, wall rides, big berms, an awesome jump line. Its like 10 huge table tops in a row. They also have a lot of rocky technical downhill sections. The great thing about Diablo is the number of runs you can do. Diablo has about 1000ft of vertical and the lift is VERY FAST. 

In the east these are definitely my favorite places to go, and are worth planning trips to. I would like to hit up Whistler or some west coast spots, but $$$ becomes an issue, and between these 3 spots I think I have all my FR/DH bases covered.


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Now Tamarack in Idaho is trying to rival Whistler, but so far they aren't even close. I haven't been to Whistler myself, but they don't even have ladders on the trails...?:nono: But give them a few years, and they might start to hit the charts.

Tamarack


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

" may take you up on getting some Norcal riding in (SC is North, right?)"

Santa Cruz is Northern California (sort of)...Bay Area-ish along the coast. Lotsa fun trails with goodies if you know where to go. Let me know if your ever in town...we'll hook you up fo' sho'


----------



## mxnmtber (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd have to say Mammoth is 60% of Whister...Good variety of trails...some tech...not too many jumps though...

Bootleg is pretty sick...some big stufff...good jumps...maybe 40% as good as whister...


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

whislter is the greatest, It is like heaven. A huge variety of trails, jumps, ladders, boxes, few vert ramps, DJs, foam pit. I don't know of any trails that have the flow of A line


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

crazyjohnny said:


> I don't know of any trails that have the flow of A line


I do. They're called Dirt Merchant and Freight Train.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

ebxtreme said:


> I do. They're called Dirt Merchant and Freight Train.


what about frieght train to dirt merchant to lower a line :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Well to be fair, don't plan a trip to Northstar, plan one to Tahoe. There are a lot of great trails around the entire Tahoe area. If you wanna go adventurous, look up Downieville Downhill...its a great trail. Northstar is a lot of fun, IF OPEN....ugh.

To answer your question, I am thinking its safe to leave Whistler in a league of its own.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

crazyjohnny said:


> what about frieght train to dirt merchant to lower a line :thumbsup:


Aahh yes, the trifecta of flow.......


----------



## SDHucker858 (Jul 10, 2006)

does anyone know any dh trails in san diego


----------



## bigbird (Nov 18, 2004)

blackagness said:


> I'd love to hear from someone that's been to both Whistler and Snowshoe? Doubt hardly anyone has though?


I have been to both and Whistler is by far, leaps and bounds better for quantity, quality and variety of trails. Whistler grooms their trails more than SS, and now that the Garbanzo trails are added, Whistler is the only place I will take a plane ride to in order to ride my bike. It is $$$ well spent for anyone who can afford it. Plus the nightlife in the village is an absolute blast!!!!


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

*Dear Northstar, Tahoe*

I think you should take this as a person challenge to build the best bike park ever. You have the surrounding trails like Whistler, you can see there isn't much competition (other than Whistler), and I can actually drive to Tahoe in 4 hours. Stop living in the shadows and start building...Let's show the Canadians we mean business!


----------



## DelTaco (Jan 20, 2005)

Tamarack Idaho is aiming to compete with whistler in the next few years.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

How about now?


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Got me dreamin...*

Gonna be a long wait til next season. Way to go reviving an almost 6year old thread! Gonna hit Whistler, N*, and a few others next year for sure. Just got back from Woodward West-Awesome time! DH section closed til next year now, they said...


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Going for the world MTBR record with that one.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Having hit whistler this summer, Nothing I've hit is close. I've ridden N*, Mammoth, and whistler only though. Northstar... I'm sad to have to go back there. It's a joke compared to Whistler. While I was at whilster (5 days) they built two new gaps near heart of darkness (including a road gap), and they had a couple trails closed for half a day for maintenance, and I would ride the trails after the maintenance, and the trails were visibly better. They do so much upkeep at whistler, they actually care about the park.

Northstar on the other hand, I think they have rebuilt half a berm in 3 years... They do some work, but not a lot to make a difference.

Mammoth is best in tahoe in my opinion. They did some good work 2 seasons ago, and are, from what I can tell, still doing good work.

If I could choose somewhere to ride right now, It would be highland. I follow them on Facebook. They were constantly posting trail updates. They build like mad dogs, and they build good stuff. The place looks like so much fun! I have a friend that rides there, and he always brags about it. I'd say Highland is getting really close. to whistler...


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've seen some videos from Highland, looks like a great place.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Highland is not even on the same planet as Whistler, and in my experience, nothing comes close. You can't compare a 3-4min max run to a place where you can literally string together a 30min non-stop top to bottom run. I've ridden Whistler for a whole summer and this summer i rode everything on the east coast (plattekill, whiteface, mountain creek, attitash, killington, mt snow, sunday river, highland, jiminy peak) and while they are all great in their own regard, none come close to rivaling whistler.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Northstar tries, I really think they do. But they will always struggle with:
1. Soil that requires frequent water or it turns to silt.
2. Almost zero natural precipitation during most of their season. 
3. Very very tight land regulations that constrain trail building and man-made irrigation.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

fgiraffe said:


> Northstar tries, I really think they do.


Are you serious? They've done almost no maintenance in the past 3 years. The trails are in the worst condition that I've ever seen them in at the end of the year this year.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

blackagness said:


> I'd love to hear from someone that's been to both Whistler and Snowshoe? Doubt hardly anyone has though?


I have been to both this past year. They do not compare at all. Snowshoe is about 6 hours from me, and it is much smaller and not as fun IMO as Whistler.

Snowshoe is fun, dont get me wrong, but I would not travel from super far away to go there. Something that is more comparable would be Mountain Creek in Vernon, NJ. that place is a lot of fun. Bigger than SS, but still no-where the size of Whistler. I have some videos of all three places if you wanna see them.

EDIT: didnt realize this thread was so old.

-Brett


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> Kirkwood's bike park is definitely leaps and bounds ahead of Whistler. It is the nicest place ever. Northstar isn't too far behind Kirkwood, either. Sooo sick.


are you serious??? N* is no where close to Whistler....no where...have you ever been to Whistler?? You have no idea....this is one hell of a false statement


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

blackagness said:


> I'd love to hear from someone that's been to both Whistler and Snowshoe? Doubt hardly anyone has though?


I have been to both.....Whistler just in length of trails is insane.....SS was fun but Whistler is way ahead of the ball game....Please note I have not been to SS since 2005


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

matt said:


> Yes, I've been to Whistler, as well as Nelson and a few other places in between CA and BC that are super wicked awesome.
> 
> Unfortunately, Kirkwood is not one of them. That place sucks, and Northstar isn't anywhere near Whistler. I was being sarcastic. Sorry guys. :eekster:


my response to your sarcastic


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

fgiraffe said:


> Northstar tries, I really think they do. But they will always struggle with:
> 1. Soil that requires frequent water or it turns to silt.
> 2. Almost zero natural precipitation during most of their season.
> 3. Very very tight land regulations that constrain trail building and man-made irrigation.


Not to mention funky weather past few years. Usually super dry, this year was humid. Even after thunder storms I don't ever remember it like that, felt like beach weather


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I was at Snowshoe the first time this summer, and although it rained almost every single day, it was fantastic!

I haven't been to Whistler yet, but from what I've read/seen/heard, it's on a completely different level. Don't let something like that dissuade you from checking out Snowshoe though, it's a blast. 

It also has a really good mix for gnar trails, and jump/flow trails, so theres a bunch of stuff for everyone.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Big Bear 2013!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Highland Mountain Bike Park is my go to place here on the east coast. While the runs maybe shorter then some places and the mountain maybe smaller scaled, they build like crazy and have a great bunch of guys who build and maintain the trails. It is my favorite place to ride and recommend it to any and everyone. Other than it being smaller than others like Whistler, there is NO knocking Highland. I do want to ride Whistler in a crazy way though. It's the only place I can imagine being equal to/better than Highland....though I'm sure someone will dispute this hahaha.


----------



## C Cow (Aug 2, 2007)

*Secret Mountain*

I guess our mountain is still a secret!

Moo


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

slimphatty said:


> Big Bear 2013!


yeah right...its a shame....one of the biggest population areas (Los Angeles) doesn't have a good resort within 2 hours...especially with all the mountains we have

but their is a rumor Disney is sponsoring a mtn bike park design by the Whistler crew..near Santa Clarita...I can confirm or deny it


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah right...its a shame....one of the biggest population areas (Los Angeles) doesn't have a good resort within 2 hours...especially with all the mountains we have
> 
> but their is a rumor Disney is sponsoring a mtn bike park design by the Whistler crew..near Santa Clarita...I can confirm or deny it


Right right, there is DEFINITELY no lift access near LA. None whatsoever. TOTALLY no lift access. I want to repeat that for clarity. NO LIFT ACCESS near LA.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been to only 2 lift serviced parks - Whistler and Seven Springs (Pennsylvania).

Seven Springs is about 1/100th of what Whistler is. Not to diss Seven Springs, which is fun - but Whistler is freakin heaven.


----------



## cycle69 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Highland*



95 GT Rebound said:


> Highland Mountain Bike Park is my go to place here on the east coast. While the runs maybe shorter then some places and the mountain maybe smaller scaled, they build like crazy and have a great bunch of guys who build and maintain the trails. It is my favorite place to ride and recommend it to any and everyone. Other than it being smaller than others like Whistler, there is NO knocking Highland. I do want to ride Whistler in a crazy way though. It's the only place I can imagine being equal to/better than Highland....though I'm sure someone will dispute this hahaha.


Yeah. You simply can't say one bad thing about highland. Best mtb mountain on the east coast! Hands down!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Right right, there is DEFINITELY no lift access near LA. None whatsoever. TOTALLY no lift access. I want to repeat that for clarity. NO LIFT ACCESS near LA.


I meant quality...Mt baldy just doesn't do it for me


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> quality...Mt baldy just doesn't do it for me


What??? You didn't like that incredibly killer video from earlier in the year that they put out with about 26 seconds of downhill?

Any news on the rumor that they'll try to do something for biking in the off season from skiing?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

mbell said:


> What??? You didn't like that incredibly killer video from earlier in the year that they put out with about 26 seconds of downhill?
> 
> Any news on the rumor that they'll try to do something for biking in the off season from skiing?


Right right, that little clip is the only bike trail there. There is definitely nothing else, nothing at all.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

did anyone go to whistler in 2012 and mammoth in 2012, how do the two compare?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jasonjm said:


> did anyone go to whistler in 2012 and mammoth in 2012, how do the two compare?


\
still no comparison....mammoth step it up the last 2 years....but not even close


----------

